# Singers being silly!



## CountessAdele (Aug 25, 2011)

You've got to see this! Jake Heggie, Flicka Von Stade, Kiri Te Kanawa, and Joyce Didonato! :lol:


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

CountessAdele said:


> You've got to see this! Jake Heggie, Flicka Von Stade, Kiri Te Kanawa, and Joyce Didonato! :lol:


That's fabulous! I think the dog joined in as well.


----------



## CountessAdele (Aug 25, 2011)

Ha, that's Dame Kiri's little puppy I think.


----------

